# What left this track?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

So I am down here in SW Texas near the Mexican border. As luck would have it, we have no TV, no phones, no cell phone service and no real source of water (it's all collected and stored). BUT.... we do have high speed wireless internet access and a computer.
















Anyway, just got done floating the Rio Grand and thought I would post this up. Found this track and many more like it when I got out of my canoe for a snack. It was not a big print - only 3 or so inches wide. Seems to be a canine of some sort because of the toenails but its too round to be a coyote. There were raccoon prints near by too but these were much different although similar in size.

Any ideas? What does a bear print look like?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well I guess the internet isnt as advanced as I thought. Having trouble emailing the pics from my phone to my computer so it will have to wait till we get home.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like your having fun, Guess those PLB ( personal locating beacons ) don't work to well there! Cell phones? Bear cubs prints are larger than what you described!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

A really, really big coyote?! One with LOTS of red wolf blood in it?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Sounds like your having fun, Guess those PLB ( personal locating beacons ) don't work to well there! Cell phones? Bear cubs prints are larger than what you described!


PLB is satellite based and would work fine. I have been all over the GPS stuff this weekend.

Anyway. photos attached. I wish you could see the foot pad better. I just looked at bear tracks online and these look very similar to me but the toes are too narrow.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Glad your home safe and sound ! and all in one piece, just bugging you about the plb, of coarse they'll work as long as you have a line of sight. They look like raccoon tracks to me?


----------



## wyocaller (Feb 9, 2010)

Not a bear lived with them all my life . K9 is a better bet to me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chupacabra?
I can't tell from the pics were the prints made in mud ?


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Looks like a raccoon to me too.


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Feb 3, 2010)

battman1 said:


> Looks like a raccoon to me too.


Same here, looks like the front paw of a raccoon.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

To me, it looks too wide to be a raccoon. Perhaps a coati? I have heard of them being sighted in Texas before. Here is a picture I found online of some coati tracks, so you can see the similarity. The one in your picture looks a lot like the wider hind track, in this photo:

View attachment 1104

http://k41.pbase.com/g6/36/495936/2/73164876.WDaVk9LQ.jpg


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just checking that out, coatimundi- related to the raccoon family and known to be in the big bend area!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Might be a badger.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

wilded said:


> Might be a badger.


 Forgot about them! Catcapper has alot of them around his area so maybe he will comment on this?


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I have killed several just north of Presideo so that would be my guess. They are all over the Big Bend area.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am with Wilded looks like a badger to me as well. My Dad has been having a problem with them on his farm this year. Them claws can move some serious dirt or inflict wounds. They are the souths version of the wolverine just alot smaller and they do come with the attitude for sure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have always heard that the Badger can have an attitude problem! The only difference than would be that the Badger is easier to trap than the Wolverine!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just telling the wife about the badger and she said that when her ex. would be cleaning the banks and ditches on a dozer, many a time one would come over the top of the blade with lots of attitude cause of their den being dug up!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Watch out for the chupacabra


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris was just drawing tracks in the mud---The track is a Yellow haired porcupine---They have been expanding their range throughout Texas and can weigh as much as 30-40 lbs. I've caught a few and they are quite a bit larger than their Canadain cousins. Porkies are good eating too. Have fun skinn'in.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Catnapper may be right. There are a lot of porkys in the Big Bend and Trans Pecos area of Texas.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Sasquatch pup.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

wilded said:


> Catnapper may be right. There are a lot of porkys in the Big Bend and Trans Pecos area of Texas.


Catcapper, I am getting where I can not type anymore. ET


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds good to me Cat.-- except the part about the size!! We and the animals eat really well up here.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Chris was just drawing tracks in the mud---The track is a Yellow haired porcupine---They have been expanding their range throughout Texas and can weigh as much as 30-40 lbs. I've caught a few and they are quite a bit larger than their Canadain cousins. Porkies are good eating too. Have fun skinn'in.


I have been seeing more and more porcupines here in West Central Texas in the last few years. Catcapper is right, they get rather large and are not very friendly.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good call catcapper. I'd a never thunk it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers I have to agree...that look very close to what I see up north. Our porkies are not quite that large but....I have heard they are some of the better eats.


----------

